# ISO How to make southern fried catfish?



## aaartnaz (Mar 27, 2009)

hi,

could i please get some pointers on making southern fried catfish? I'd like the cornmeal coated recipe. please tell me what to do from step one. thanks.


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 27, 2009)

Go to store. Pick up a bag of House of Autrey medium hot (or regular) breading. Any decent fish breading will be just fine... they are a mix of cornmeal and flour.
Follow directions on the package.

I like to take my catfish filets and soak them in milk for 10 minutes or so. Shake off
excess, sprinkle with pepper, and bread well.

Put a half inch or so of oil in a skillet and heat to 375, or "fish" on a frying thermometer. Cook the fish about 2 minutes per side or until golden brown.
Be sure to let your oil return to temperature before cooking the next batch.
Don't crowd the skillet with fish; give them room to breathe. 
Keep fish covered in a warm oven till done. 
If you have an exhaust fan over your stove, use it.


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with all-a-the-above ........... except I prefer Zatarain's Fish Coating......................


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 27, 2009)

2 lbs. Fresh Catfish (Pan-Dressed or Fillets)
2 Eggs, beaten
1½ cups Zatarain's Catfish Fry
2 tbl. Milk
2 tsp. Salt - or to taste
1/2 tsp. Black Pepper
Peanut Oil for frying 
Wash and pat fish dry with paper toweling and season Catfish with salt and pepper.
Combine eggs and milk and dip fish into egg/milk mix. 
Coat with the Zatarain's.
Half fill frying pan with oil and
heat to about 375 F; fry fish until golden brown (7-8 minutes each side) and flakes easily
with a fork; drain on paper toweling. Fish may be placed in a warm oven to keep crisp
for serving.​SERVINGS PER RECIPE: 4-6


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 27, 2009)

Southern Fried Catfish....


*The Basics*

Season Catfish with Salt, Pepper, Garlic Powder, Cayenne Pepper...

Roll in a mixture of Corn Meal and Corn Flour.....

Deep Fry in 375* Peanut Oil until it floats...

Drain on a wire rack...

Enjoy!

​


----------



## Constance (Mar 27, 2009)

By corn flour, do mean corn starch, Bob?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

Constance said:


> By corn flour, do mean corn starch, Bob?


I cant speak for Bob but I thought he meant Maseca, the corn flour you use for tamales.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 27, 2009)

No ma'am...Corn flour...Not Corn Starch...Not Masa Harina....Corn Flour


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> No ma'am...Corn flour...Not Corn Starch...Not Masa Harina....Corn Flour


Is Maseca aka Masa Harina NOT Corn Flour?  That's what my bag says.  Can you tell me the difference? Please UB


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 27, 2009)

Masa Harina (dough flour) is made from dried corn kernels that have been cooked in limewater..After cooking it is soaked in the limewater for a period of time... 24 hours or so..the wet corn is ground into Masa... the Flour is made/ground from the dried masa...It is used to make tamles etc...It has a distinct flavor...I add a small amount to Chili sometimes....

Corn flour is simply Corn ground into Flour....

Two different products...Both made from Corn....Ground into flour....Again two differewnt products...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

Interesting UB.  I'll have to look around the store next visit.  Funny thing, I was actually looking at catfish on Wednesday so this topic is timely.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 27, 2009)

You probably want find it on your grocer's shelf like 5 lb bags of Wheat Flour...(White 
Lily, Martha White etc) Check the contents on Commercial Fish Fry breading products...both bags and boxes...You may see *Ingredients: Corn Flour* Expect to pay a King's Ransom $$$$ for it in this form. Some specialty markets carry it...I buy it in 4 lb bags three at a time...very reasonable...Both white and yellow are available.


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 27, 2009)

> fry fish until golden brown (7-8 minutes each side)



Expect some WELL DONE fish if you fry it this long.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> Expect some WELL DONE fish if you fry it this long.


I find that to be about the norm for my fish.  Crab cakes take a total of 14 minutes to be finished.  I don't know that 14 minutes for catfish which is a tough little fish is all that long.


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 27, 2009)

Maybe for a whole fish, but not for a fillet. Perhaps I like medium rare fish, LOL!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> Maybe for a whole fish, but not for a fillet. Perhaps I like medium rare fish, LOL!


Maybe.  Out of curiosity I googled some fish recipes and they all had a minimum time of 15 minutes.  Even the little salmon fillets from Gortons is at least that long.


----------



## aaartnaz (Mar 30, 2009)

here is what i came up with, i dipped the catfish in cornmeal, flour, paprika, cajun spice, and mrs. dash


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like you did a great job.


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 30, 2009)

so........ we are all waiting with bated breath....how long did you fry them buggers ??


----------



## aaartnaz (Mar 30, 2009)

luckytrim, hi, i didn't time myself, i think it took under 10 min. apiece though.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 30, 2009)

luckytrim said:


> so........ we are all waiting with bated breath....how long did you fry them buggers ??


That is the question, isn't it.


----------



## luckytrim (Mar 30, 2009)

now, we all have our way of doing things, and I'd NEVER question anybody's method; as it's sometimes said that's their method and you ain't them!
That being said,
broiled or grilled ......3 to 5 minutes a side, depending on thickness
Coated and fried, kept warm  in a moderate oven, 7 minutes minimum.
Hey, but that's me !! 
Whadda I know ?? I eat Pickled Chicken Organ Meats fer cryin' out loud !!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/pickled-chicken-organ-meats-56430.html


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Mar 31, 2009)

Cooking time depends entirely on whether you're cooking pan-dressed whole fish or cooking fish filets, and whether you're deep-frying or pan frying.

As Uncle Bob says, with deep-fried filets, they're done when they float - probably 3 or 4 minutes. I prefer to pan fry whole fish, although you can deep-fry them if you want. Just reduce the temperature a little, to maybe 360 instead of 375, and cook them a little longer. They may not float when done, so you have to judge doneness by trial and error until you gain experience. If you have the cooking temperature right, they're done when they're browned.

Pan frying works well for both filets and whole fish and is my preferred method, unless I'm cooking for large groups. You need about 1 to 1 1/2 inches of oil in a heavy skillet (cast iron preferred). Preheat on medium-high heat (360-375 degrees), and cook for 3 to 5 minutes on the first side. turn and cook another 3 to 4 minutes on the second side. This is an art, not a science. Thicker filets or whole fish should cook longer, at lower temperatures, and thin filets for less time. After a couple of efforts you'll have the process down pat.

To me, corn flour and corn meal are interchangeable for fish coating. Use which ever you want and mix it 50/50 with white flour. Personally, I use corn flour as does Uncle Bob, but it's no big deal. Add salt and pepper and any other seasonings you like. Paprika, garlic powder and cayenne are common. Lemon pepper, Old Bay and Zatarain's or another Cajun seasoning blend are common.

I like to soak all my fish and seafood in buttermilk for 10 or 15 minutes before coating. However, don't soak in buttermilk for more time than this because the acid in the buttermilk will make the fish too soft.

Whatever else you do, DON'T OVERCOOK! That's the biggest problem home cooks have with fish and seafood. It cooks much faster than you probably think and is an abomination when overcooked.


----------

